# 48 hours after spay



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It took her a good 24 hours to wake up properly from the anaesthetic, but Tilly is more or less completely with it again now. We went for a 10 minute on-lead walk this morning, which was followed by her sleeping for a good 3 hours (almost unheard of for Tilly!)

She enjoyed her chicken and scrambled egg meals yesterday, but is back in barking heads today.

She has managed to sneak onto the sofa twice, but as she's tall and the sofa isn't very high its pretty much just a step up for her - not that I will be encouraging her to do it regularly!

The naughtiness is creeping back in, but she's definitely still a subdued version of herself. Here is a pic of her tummy after48 hours. It's definitely looking less inflamed


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear she is feeling better! I bet her little belly is soft. I remember when they shaved Molly's it was so soft


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear that Tilly is geting back to normal, i think it was about a week before Mable was totally back to her boundy self, not ill just not as active. The wound...i can see your pictures  ...looks great, just make sure its kept dry and that she doesnt lick it, it looks really well x Welcome back Tilly x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, glad she is starting to feel well!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad Tilly is starting to feel better...I agree, the wound does look good, nice n dry. Fell well soon Tilly.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been checking your Coco post regularly to see if Tilly's recovery is on track!

Did Coco have internal stitches and then glue? Her wound looks neater than Tilly's. she's still pretty sleepy, she's enjoyed the couple of mini-walks I've taken her on today, but has slept pretty much the whole day other than that.

Very reassuring to know how well coco has come out of the other side of it. Looking forward to the fur growing back and no more naked tummy!!

Have a lovely holiday xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased to hear Tilly is beginning to feel more like herself


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So pleased she is feeling better. Love stroking their naked tummies. They are so soft.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Just to let you know that our vet recommended wiping the wound with some very mild salted water if Lucy's tummy got dirty when walking. Hope this helps.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's looking good! Sounds like the recovery is going well!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, hope Tilly is recovering well, think I read she was bouncing around a lot now on another thread? Dudley sends hairy hugs. xx


----------

